# BACTERIAL BLOOM x 2



## russbush (Mar 29, 2012)

I have a 20 gallon tank. Three days ago, I suddenly had white cloudy water which seemed to me to be a bacterial bloom. I assumed that this is because over a two day period, I added seven neon tetras to the tank. The fish were gasping at the top of the water; Yesterday, I took them all out and put them into a bucket. I then removed all plants, ornaments, and water. I removed all the pebbles at the bottom and washed them. Then I put everything back. Today, same thing: bacterial bloom with all fish gasping at the top of the water. PLEASE HELP!!!!!!! Also, I'm using Ammo-Lock to take care of any ammonia that might be in there but according to the bottle Ammo-Lock the ammonia into a non-toxic form but will continue to test positive for ammonia -- so how am I to tell whether there is toxic ammonia remaining in the tank?


----------



## mooncon (Feb 13, 2015)

How long has this tank been set up


----------



## russbush (Mar 29, 2012)

Many years


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

doesn't really matter how long it's been set up now, you rebooted it by doing a deep clean.

you'll have to redo the cycle now, with fish this means daily water changes until the bacteria can take hold


----------



## russbush (Mar 29, 2012)

Great news, thanks! 

Another question: The directions for API Ammo-Lock state that "after Ammo-Lock is added the ammonia will be converted into a non-toxic form. The ammonia test kit will still show the ammonia...". Inasmuch as the test kit will still show the ammonia, then how do I know what the ammonia level now is? Can I assume that it is definitely zero after the treatment? How long will it continue to test at zero, during which time it might have actually gone up?


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

you could just stop using ammo lock,

With regular water changes you won't need it anyway, the levels need to stay below 1ppm, under 0.5 is even better


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Even if fish are small, adding 7 fish at once into a 20g tank is a bad idea. In an established tank, meaning no ammonia and no nitrite, it can be okay as long as you are prepared to do what needs to be done. This would mean close monitoring of the water parameters and acting with a water change as needed.

I'm not sure why you remove stuff from the tank thinking that is what is needed. If your tank truly has been set up for years it is ashamed that simple maintenance principles have evaded your learning experience with the tank.

Only in extreme cases should you remove everything from the tank to clean it. By doing so your tank loses everything it has established in keeping your tank stable. However, providing you didn't think you needed to do the same to the filter as well it can work out if you watch it for a few days. Clean the filter also with that deep of a clean and you start all over again with establishing the tank and go back to the beginning of the nitrogen cycle. Worse even if you cleaned with untreated tap water.

Basic maintenance should consist of weekly water changes of 35% or greater, vacuuming of your gravel at least once per month(may not be necessary if planted with real plants) and rinsing of your filter media in old tank water or treated tap once per month.

The only thing you should have done from adding the fish and noticing the cloudiness is doing a water change in the 35-50% range as many times/days as needed. Testing for the ammonia and nitrite levels before/after doing that is also recommended.


----------



## Enjor1988 (Jun 5, 2015)

may i know what is the best solutions for a bacterial bloom tank? Thank you very much.


----------



## russbush (Mar 29, 2012)

Please see suggestions posted above.


----------

